# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Dynamo el mago de moda

## MrTrucado

El viernes 30 de noviembre en el diario 20 minutos contenia el articulo que pongo a continuación:

Titular: "MI PRIMER TRUCO FUE QUITAR LA FUERZA A UNOS MATONES DE LA ESCUELA"

Dynamo: Su nombre es Steven Frayne, es mago, tiene 29 años y desvela sus trucos los viernes en Discovery Max.

Biografía: Nació el 17 de diciembre de 1982 en Bradford, West Yorksire (Inglaterra). Sus primeros trucos los aprendió de su abuelo. En sus shows, usa elementos del hip-hop.

Ha caminado sobre las aguas del Támesis, atravesado con sus manos cristales blindados, convertido copos de nieve en diamantes y ha hecho levitar a Lindsay Lohan. Hablamos con Dynamo sobre su profesión: Ilusionista.

*¿Por que mago?*
Desde pequeño empecé a hacer trucos y a interesarme por la magia y acabé haciéndome un adicto. Es un mundo que me encanta. Las sensaciones cuando hago un buen truco o cuando estoy haciendo magia son indescriptibles. Y como además no me ha ido nada mal, aquí estoy.
*¿Se encuentra con muchos escépticos?*
Sí, porque hoy tenemos acceso a Internet y a toda la información, y somos bastante escépticos respecto a todo.
*¿Y acaban siendo creyentes?*
!!Espero que sí!!(risas)
*¿El aura de misterio que rodea a los magos es necesaria?*
Es parte intrínseca de la magia, el suspense hace que no sepas que va a pasar. Eso es necesario para la magia.
*¿Cuál fue su primer truco?*
Cuando iba a la escuela, un par de matones me hacían la vida imposible, y mi abuelo me enseñó como quitarles la fuerza. Puedo enseñartelo...
(Se pone en pie y pide que le levante por las axilas. Lo hago. Después se concentra y pide que lo repita, pero ya no es posible, parece pesar mucho).
¿Eres creyente ahora?(risas)
*¿Qué es lo más raro que le pasado haciendo magia?*
Una persona se me desmayó, fue muy curioso, divertido.
*¿Cuál es el elemento fundamental para ser un mago?*
Dedicación, creer en ti mismo, tener una visión de lo que vas a conseguir y centrarte en ella.
*¿Qué tal le cae Harry Potter?*
Bueno, no está mal, me ha robado algunos trucos, pero no está mal(risas)
*Los grandes magos, ¿se miran entre sí con recelo?*
Los magos, cuando llegan a cierto nivel, sienten un gran respeto mutuo. Los magos más aficionados o que no se dedican profesionalmente a esto, en ocasiones, sí pueden sentir más celos o envidias, pero eso no pasa solo en la magia, seguro que también pasa en el mundo del periodismo.
*¿Conoce algún mago español?*
Conozco a Juan Tamariz, pero lo más importante que sé de España es una frase:"Tengo hambre"(rie)

El articulo lo firma Isra Álvarez.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Je, encima sin cultura mágica, LO QUE HAY QUE VER.

----------


## Fredja

Francamente, me dan ganas de toser... por no decir realmente lo que pienso. Menos mal que me puede la educación.

----------


## Odran

> Menos mal que me puede la educación.


jaja, que buena frase, me la copio si me lo permites.
Si, a veces estos magos mediaticos dejan mucho que desear. Ver a este hombre atravesar un cristal, o hacer el cansino efecto de la "levitacion" matrix... me despierta a lo sumo la curiosidad. Ver a Slydini con su rutina de monedas, o la de los pañuelos!... bffff, eso es arte, magia y mucho estudio. Pero bueno, imagino que en algo nos beneficia que exista un interes "magico".
En la linea de Dynamo, me gustaba mil veces mas Blaine... dentro de lo inexpresivo que tambien es.

----------


## Fredja

Blaine no creo que tenga punto de comparación con Dynamo, viene de otros pagos que no son los youtuberos y se nota aunque si que es verdad que es un auténtico hombre de hielo. 

Y sí, yo creo que el beneficio está en que siempre habrá gente con verdadero amor por la magia que se acercará a ella por gente como Dynamo como podría haberlo hecho por cualquier otro y que acabarán aprendiendo, creciendo y disfrutando de la misma manera que creo que en esto, como en todo, existe un proceso de "selección natural" por el que los menos "aptos" acaben por ver el trabajo duro que conlleva meterse en esto en serio y acaben por desistir.

Ah, y por lo que decias de la frase, copiatela por supuesto que sí  :Smile1:

----------


## elmoronta

Poneros un momento en la piel del espectador, no preferis ver algo bueno y que no os esten con charlas y charlas (a no ser que sean graciosas)? La gente de hoy en dia prefiere lo que hace Dynamo a sentarse en un sitio para ver magia. No será lo mismo ni mucho menos que lo que hace un gran mago, pero estamos aqui (yo por lo menos) para ilusionar a la gente.
Un abrazo

----------


## Fredja

Leyendo a elmoronta me doy cuenta de que me he vuelto bastante picajosa... no tendria que olvidarme que no hace mucho estaba del otro lado :S

----------


## Ignacio H

> Poneros un momento en la piel del espectador, no preferis ver algo bueno y que no os esten con charlas y charlas (a no ser que sean graciosas)? La gente de hoy en dia prefiere lo que hace Dynamo a sentarse en un sitio para ver magia. No será lo mismo ni mucho menos que lo que hace un gran mago, pero estamos aqui (yo por lo menos) para ilusionar a la gente.
> Un abrazo


Ya, elmoronta, pero hay maneras...y maneras. Personalmente, creo que la gente no quiere ver magia simplemente. Quiere ver a un mago haciendo magia,no a un bloque de piedra haciendo trucos xD. Y estamos aquí, naturamente, para ilusionar...pero lo dices de una forma como que implica un "todo vale". Y a mi parecer, no todo vale en la magia. Por ejemplo, desenfocar la cámara cuando al tío le sale mal un falso depósito -.-''' ...

¡OjO! Es mi humilde opinión. Acepto críticas encantado  :Wink1: 

Un saludo a todos (me alegro de volver por el foro :D)!

----------


## elmoronta

Ignacio te entiendo, no me referia a un todo vale, claramente algo desastroso o ayudas de camara por mi no esta bien visto. Y tan bien hablar algo mientras haces el juego, no hacer un truco y ala me voy! Pero la mayor parte que va por la calle, siempre acaba pasando de ti de una u otra manera ( o me pasa porque me ven cara de niño?? Oo). A lo que quiero llegar, alguien que quiere ver magia de verdad se compra una entrada y va a ver un buen espectaculo, la gente de por la calle no busca eso la mayoria.
Un abrazo!

----------


## Ignacio H

AAAAHH! Te referias a magia de calle. Entonces estoy en completo acuerdo contigo jeje. 

Debe ser horrible que un mago pelma se te ponga a hablar por la calle sin hacer magia...y tú con prisa xD

----------


## elmoronta

Siento que no me entendieses al principio xD me explico un poco mal todos me lo dicen que soy de ciencias y no de letras.
Me alegro que compartas mi opinion.
Por cierto, despues de Dynamo tambien sale en DiscoveryMax un tio (no me acuerdo del nombre) que se hace llamar el mentalista. 
Un abrazo!

----------


## Fredja

> Siento que no me entendieses al principio xD me explico un poco mal todos me lo dicen que soy de ciencias y no de letras.
> Me alegro que compartas mi opinion.
> Por cierto, despues de Dynamo tambien sale en DiscoveryMax un tio (no me acuerdo del nombre) que se hace llamar el mentalista. 
> Un abrazo!


Keith Barry... a mi me parece muchiiiiiiiiiiiisimo mejor Derren Brown y eso que el mentalismo a mi no es que me guste mucho como disciplina magica.

----------


## Ignacio H

> Siento que no me entendieses al principio xD me  explico un poco mal todos me lo dicen que soy de ciencias y no de  letras.
> Me alegro que compartas mi opinion.
> Un abrazo!


Eso de que los de ciencias escribimos mal...tooooodo mentira y engaño, te lo dice un mago estudiante en teleco ;D

Y eso del mentalista...a lo mejor es un tal Keith Nosequé?

----------


## Fredja

> Eso de que los de ciencias escribimos mal...tooooodo mentira y engaño, te lo dice un mago estudiante en teleco ;D
> 
> Y eso del mentalista...a lo mejor es un tal Keith Nosequé?


Barry, Keith Barry :D Y es que no me leeís :D

----------


## renard

Jo pues a mi me gusta Dinamo,lo de que la camara no coje el angulo malo para que no le pillen me parece muy bien porque prefiero esto a que se vea el secreto,que utiliza compinches pues me parece genial es algo que los magos han hecho de toda la vida,yo no lo haria pero no me parece mal,no es ni sera mi mago favorito pero no me disgusta,el mundo de la television es asi mucha mentira esto es lo que hay.Dinamo es un enamorado de la magia estoy seguro y a conseguido que su sueño se haga realidad.
P.d.  Claro que yo soy chico facil y me gusta casi todo jeje.

----------


## Fredja

> Debe ser horrible que un mago pelma se te ponga a hablar por la calle sin hacer magia...y tú con prisa xD


Hombre, si está bien se lo perdono. Y si no está tan bien pero es simpático sin parecer baboso,también  :Smile1:

----------


## Prendes

No es bueno en ningún sentido: ni técnico, ni presentación, ni nada. Si acaso original, y tampoco es que sea nada del otro mundo en ese aspecto.

Yo no le veo como un mago, no creo que ese programa sea magia. Yo lo veo más como cine, , televisión... Se crea algo que no es real por medio de actores, post-producción, escenarios determinados, etc.


Pero vamos, esto es lo que creo yo. Si el resto del mundo se cree que mirando a un tío aleatorio que pilló por la calle puede adivinarle el pin de la tarjeta de crédito, quiere decir que chavales, estamos terminados.
Al lado de eso lo que hacemos es una mierda:
-¿Has ido a ver a un mago?
-Sí, pero bah, sin más eh, mucha charlita y mucha historia, pero hacía cosas facilísimas, no como Dynamo.

----------


## Ravenous

> Jo pues a mi me gusta Dinamo,lo de que la camara no coje el angulo malo para que no le pillen me parece muy bien porque prefiero esto a que se vea el secreto,...


 Recuerdame que te pase un corte del primer episodio. Y luego  hablamos.

Por otra parte, no perdamos la perspectiva. Tener cultura mágica es un lujo, no una obligación, y aunque desde este foro se impulse y casi se obligue a tenerla, es como ir a la universidad: ni todos pueden ir, ni todos quieren ir. Y lo digo porque por ahí fuera hay verdaderas aberraciones que parecen no tener a nadie que les diga "esto es penoso". Por ejemplo, recientemente he ido al Valongo, concurso de cierto prestigio en Portugal. Y me he encontrado con concursantes qué no tienen ni idea de hacer FDs, gente que se presenta con cajitas cerradas con un candado qué se abre con una combinación dicha por un espectador, sin demostrar siquiera que está cerrado, y luego hace una transmisión de pensamiento con un casco de obra con antenas de radio viejas, y la carta impresa en la espalda (y ese es todo su número). Y aún les parecerá mal no ganar. 
Eso es lo que hay por ahí. Y si los propios magos no tienen cultura ni interés, ¿cómo se lo vamos a pedir a gente de la calle?

----------


## renard

Ya ya bueno yo solo he visto dos videos suyos donde hacia unos juegos de cartomagia ni siquiera he visto el programa,yo los videos que vi no me parecieron malos,no me hagais buscarlos jeje,el chico no me engancho y no he vuelto a buscar videos suyos al contrario de otros como Chelman que cuando vi por primera vez un video suyo tenia una fuerte necesida de ver mas,pero los 2 videos que vi pues no me disgustaron solo digo esto.

----------


## Cubi

[QUOTE=Prendes;351507] ... Yo no le veo como un mago, no creo que ese programa sea magia. Yo lo veo más como cine, , televisión... Se crea algo que no es real por medio de actores, post-producción, escenarios determinados, etc.

Una pregunta al aire ¿dónde estaría el límite entre lo que se puede y no se puede hacer para que algo sea magia o sea cine, televisión...? Ejemplo absurdo para que se me entienda mejor: usar post-producción no es válido y usar una baraja con dos cartas iguales sí. No lo digo como una crítica a tu opinión, lo digo por qué es una verdadera duda en un tema que, intuyo, no tendrá una respuesta definitiva

----------


## Cubi

[QUOTE=Prendes;351507] ... Yo no le veo como un mago, no creo que ese programa sea magia. Yo lo veo más como cine, , televisión... Se crea algo que no es real por medio de actores, post-producción, escenarios determinados, etc.

Una pregunta al aire ¿dónde estaría el límite entre lo que se puede y no se puede hacer para que algo sea magia o sea cine, televisión...? Ejemplo absurdo para que se me entienda mejor: usar post-producción no es válido y usar una baraja con dos cartas iguales sí. No lo digo como una crítica a tu opinión, lo digo por qué es una verdadera duda en un tema que, intuyo, no tendrá una respuesta definitiva

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Recuerdame que te pase un corte del primer episodio. Y luego  hablamos.
> 
> Por otra parte, no perdamos la perspectiva. *Tener cultura mágica es un lujo, no una obligación*, y aunque desde este foro se impulse y casi se obligue a tenerla, es como ir a la universidad: ni todos pueden ir, ni todos quieren ir. Y lo digo porque por ahí fuera hay verdaderas aberraciones que parecen no tener a nadie que les diga "esto es penoso". Por ejemplo, recientemente he ido al Valongo, concurso de cierto prestigio en Portugal. Y me he encontrado con concursantes qué no tienen ni idea de hacer FDs, gente que se presenta con cajitas cerradas con un candado qué se abre con una combinación dicha por un espectador, sin demostrar siquiera que está cerrado, y luego hace una transmisión de pensamiento con un casco de obra con antenas de radio viejas, y la carta impresa en la espalda (y ese es todo su número). Y aún les parecerá mal no ganar. 
> Eso es lo que hay por ahí. Y si los propios magos no tienen cultura ni interés, ¿cómo se lo vamos a pedir a gente de la calle?


Muy, muy, muy acertado.

Por otra parte, este hombre (y no es por defender su magia ni su programa) ha sabido vender muy bien (al menos a la televisión) sus habilidades. Que preferiría un programa de magia con menos tejemanejes, con más magia, y por supuesto, más profundidad mágico-cultural? Pues sí... Pero esto se vende a quién? Al público profano... y lo que engancha de manera rápida y efectiva, es esto: cosas directas, IMPOSIBLES (y tanto!). Que la gente ve un programa con una sesión de magia en la que la magia tiene una estructura, está teorizada, etc... y les gusta? pues seguro. Pero se tienen que sentar, verlo, paladear... y no nos engañemos, en la mayoría de la gente de la calle, no existe una cultura mágica como para diferenciar. Y menos cuando la oportunidad se la dan a este señor, y no a otros que como magos sean mejores.

Por otra parte, lo de los trucajes, compinches y demás, pues qué queréis que os diga. Cada uno vende su alma al precio que quiere... algunos no tienen precio. Otros, por lo que se ve, sí. Y no será ni el primero ni el último que lo haga y lo intente.

----------


## Inherent

La magia no es como el arte abstracto, no es algo complicado de paladear y apreciar a lo que haya que dar vueltas....

Conozco a bastantes profanos que hace años quedaron enamorados de la magia de René Lavand. Y les preguntas y no te destacan tanto que sea magia a una mano, sino lo bonito de hacerlo todo lento y la historia que te cuenta.

Y he llevado a amigos a ver a Shoot Ogawa, a Gea, a Daortiz, a Lennart Green, a Figueiredo .... y me han agradecido de corazón haberles llevado a ver un espectáculo de magia de primer nivel.

Lo que quiero decir: sigo creyendo que la magia que nosotros defendemos, más cercana por ejemplo a nuestros cartomagos de toda la vida que a un artista de TV con efectos imposibles, funciona. Y no solo para magos sino para gente profana.

Confieso que procuro ver el programa del mago Dynamo. No para despotricar sino 1) para tener conocimiento de causa de las cosas que NO me gustan y por qué no me gustan 2) porque siempre puedes sacar alguna idea e inspirarte para algo. 

Insisto, ya lo puse en otro hilo, el otro día salió en directo en el programa de la Igatirburu en la 1 y los efectos no tuvieron nada que ver. Monedas que desaparecen, cartas que cambian ... con presentación pobre y escueta, casi diría que sin presentación. Y aburrido. Supongo que más de un espectador se dió cuenta que fuera de su agua este pez nada poco ;-)

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Os dejo el video para que podais apreciar el peor FD de la historia entre otras cosas: Más Gente - Dynamo nos deja boquiabiertos con sus trucos, +Gente - RTVE.es A la Carta

----------


## Fredja

> Os dejo el video para que podais apreciar el peor FD de la historia entre otras cosas: Más Gente - Dynamo nos deja boquiabiertos con sus trucos, +Gente - RTVE.es A la Carta


Madre mia... y eso sale por la tele?

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tereso

> siempre puedes sacar alguna idea e inspirarte para algo.


Me quedo con esa línea. Simplemente hay que estar con los ojos bien abiertos, tratar de sacar lo provechoso donde lo haya y aprender. Hay que aceptarlo, por alguna razón, esos magos (que casualmente siempre son más malos que nosotros) están dando la nota y muchos de nosotros estamos escribiendo frente a un teclado... Algo están haciendo bien, algo están haciendo excelentemente para acaparar al público, mientras nosotros nos sentamos a presumir que el DL lo podemos hacer mejor que todos los magos del mundo.

No sé, no me está gustando mucho la actitud de "todos son malos, menos nosotros, que estamos en el foro y sabemos todo".

Me parece muy raro que critiquemos a quienes entran a destripar un video de Juan Tamariz al Youtube, pero nosotros sí tenemos el derecho (Concedido por no-sé-qué autoridad) de reventar los DLs de un mago que no nos gusta. Es igual de canibal destazar un video de Tamariz que el del peor mago del mundo (Título que nos podemos adjudicar muchos, empezando por mí)

En fin... mis dos centavos.

Saludos reventadores a todos.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Me quedo con esa línea. Simplemente hay que estar con los ojos bien abiertos, tratar de sacar lo provechoso donde lo haya y aprender. Hay que aceptarlo, por alguna razón, esos magos (que casualmente siempre son más malos que nosotros) están dando la nota y muchos de nosotros estamos escribiendo frente a un teclado... Algo están haciendo bien, algo están haciendo excelentemente para acaparar al público, mientras nosotros nos sentamos a presumir que el DL lo podemos hacer mejor que todos los magos del mundo.
> 
> No sé, no me está gustando mucho la actitud de "todos son malos, menos nosotros, que estamos en el foro y sabemos todo".
> 
> Me parece muy raro que critiquemos a quienes entran a destripar un video de Juan Tamariz al Youtube, pero nosotros sí tenemos el derecho (Concedido por no-sé-qué autoridad) de reventar los DLs de un mago que no nos gusta. Es igual de canibal destazar un video de Tamariz que el del peor mago del mundo (Título que nos podemos adjudicar muchos, empezando por mí)
> 
> En fin... mis dos centavos.
> 
> Saludos reventadores a todos.


 Según entiendo por ese argumento ¿Un mago que sale en la televisión es mejor que uno que escribe en un teclado? ¿Uno que triunfa por todo el mundo es mejor que quien no lo hace? El programa que más triunfa en España seguramente sera el Salvame, y el músico que más triunfa en el mundo es Justin Bieber ,(mucho más que Mozart por ejemplo)¿Son los mejores? ¿ Están haciendo algo bien?
No voy a decir que soy mejor que Dynamo pero una cosa esta clara, no por la fama uno es mejor, de hecho cuando yo hago magia no es por que quiera que mucho publico me aplauda, sino por pura satisfacción personal, y no espero que el público lo disfrute como yo lo hago.

----------


## Inherent

más que mejor o peor, yo pienso que hay magos capaces de hacer lo mismo que Dynamo en La 1 el otro dia, pero entreteniendo, asombrando y emocionando mucho mas a los espectadores. Ya no es solo dejarles flipados sino una experiencia mas bonita.

----------


## Tereso

> Según entiendo por ese argumento ¿Un mago que sale en la televisión es mejor que uno que escribe en un teclado? ¿Uno que triunfa por todo el mundo es mejor que quien no lo hace? El programa que más triunfa en España seguramente sera el Salvame, y el músico que más triunfa en el mundo es Justin Bieber ,(mucho más que Mozart por ejemplo)¿Son los mejores? ¿ Están haciendo algo bien?
> No voy a decir que soy mejor que Dynamo pero una cosa esta clara, no por la fama uno es mejor, de hecho cuando yo hago magia no es por que quiera que mucho publico me aplauda, sino por pura satisfacción personal, y no espero que el público lo disfrute como yo lo hago.


 :O16:  Me gusta auto-citarme, más cuando pongo itálicas:

"...algo están haciendo bien, algo están haciendo excelentemente _para acaparar al público_, mientras nosotros nos sentamos a presumir que el DL lo podemos hacer mejor que todos los magos del mundo."  :117: 

No sé si esté claro que me refiero a un objetivo en específico. Si tu objetivo es uno en particular, juzga tú mismo si lo estás logrando, claro está que sólo tú tendrás esa respuesta. Pero en el caso de estos magos, su objetivo es vender, acaparar, avasallar al público, y (lo querramos o no) lo están logrando, ergo, están haciendo algo bien.

Por otra parte, y ocupándome de la falacia lógica que empleas al argumentar sobre algo que no dije, aclaro: Jamás he dicho que un mago sea mejor que otro por ninguna razón, ni que por ser famoso sea mejor un mago que otro, no confundas cosas, puedes leer de nuevo mi comentario, siempre que gustes, lo que dije, y parece que no ha hecho click, es que por alguna razón esos magos están ahí... hay que tratar de aprender de ellos lo POCO o MUCHO bueno que tengan, ya sea que nuestro objetivo sea o no el aplauso.

Y sí, algo está haciendo bien el equipo de producción de Justin Bieber, claro, están logrando SUS objetivos (vender). 

And I was like "Baby, baby, baby..."  :Whistle: 

Mis dos centavos, de peso mexicano, para que valgan menos.

¡Saludos!

----------


## fran fortuna

> Yo no le veo como un mago, no creo que ese  programa sea magia. Yo lo veo más como cine, , televisión... Se crea  algo que no es real por medio de actores, post-producción, escenarios  determinados, etc.


Quietos, todos. Ahora el dato  culturetas: El primer señor que empezó a usar el cine como forma de  contar historias de ficción fue un mago, Geroge Meliés. ¿Qué significa  esto? Que a lo mejor la tele, cine etc y magia no están tan lejos como  nos podemos creer.

Yo, como ignorante (cada día menos, pero ignortante) no se que ha dicho este hombre que sea tan terrible en la entrevista como para poneros así.
 Quiero decir, no se como será técnicamente, pero desde luego creo que tiene...Boffo (a falta de una palabra mejor) y que Boffo es algo que debería tener todo mago que se tenga un poco de respeto.
Esto es mi opinión, si me habéis hecho caso hasta aquí...bueno no es obligatorio seguir haciéndolo.

Cuando digo Boffo, digo "esencia mágica" todo lo que rodea a este hombre es mágico. Unos matones a los que venció usando unas magias que le enseñó su abuelo...un abuelo que sabe "trucos secretos"...el mago que caminó por el Támesis (¿sabéis? el referente anterior a esto es de un tipo que se llamaba Jesús y que por algún motivo a la gente le parece importante)...y además unos ojos chungos de mago de un azul de otro planeta...¿qué tiene esto de mágico? nada...todo.
De verdad, no puedo juzgar a Dynamo, mi cerebro no alcanza. Pero me parece que juzgar a un mago sólo por lo que hace y no añadir lo que ES, me parece que es quedarse a medio gas.

Un mago nunca deja de ser mago, a ninguna hora del día.
Mi abuela decía que PARECER tiene más letras que SER (refiriendose a personas a las que les gusta aparentar lo que no son) pero creo que es una frase que un mago nunca debe olvidar.

p.d. la palabra Boffo la he sacado del último libro de Terry Pratchett "La corona de hielo", muy recomendable, a mi me está enseñando unas cuantas cosas sobre magia muy convenientes.

----------


## MrTrucado

Desde que puse la entrevista de Dynamo, he estado leyendo todos los post, pero esta tarde un amigo ha publicado en facebook una frase que me ha hecho reflexionar:
*"La magia es todo aquello que el espectador considere como tal."*
Lo que si que tengo claro es que lo que vemos en Discovery Max o en you tube es magia para televisión,  lo que buscan es el efecto cuanto más impactante mejor, y os aseguro que lo consiguen, no me digais que desde que se emite el programa nadie os ha dicho "has visto al mago ese del discovery?"
Y para todo el público profano eso es magia, este hecho el efecto como este hecho.
No me gustan las comparaciones, porque son odiosas, pero otro mago televisivo "de moda" en españa es Luis piedrahita, cuando hace magia en televisión no tiene nada que ver con Dynamo, utiliza el lenguaje como nadie, y tiene una técnica con monedas envidiable, pero para el profano es magia los efectos que ve de Luis tanto como los efectos que ve de Dynamo, le guste o no le guste a la gente, eso es así.
En cuanto a ti Renard, tengo que decirte que se te gusta Dynamo lo entiendo, porque es un show televisivo y eso esta para entretener, a mi si os soy sincero los dos primeros videos que le vi en you tube fueron las dos levitaciones la que se queda sobre una pierna y la de rio de janeiro y si a mi me impactó a mi como no va a impactarle a un profano?? 
Para ellos es un mago que hace unos "trucos" alucinantes, le pese a quien le pese.
Y sí, luego a lo mejor es el peor mago de la historia, que tampoco lo creo, pero en televisión hoy por hoy es el rey.

----------


## Tereso

> *"La magia es todo aquello que el espectador considere como tal."*


Hasta ahí me quedo, y me pongo de pie y aplaudo (No realmente, soy el tipo raro en la oficina, si hago eso, me ponen de patas en la calle).

También lo dicho por Fran Fortuna me "acomoda".

No tengo más qué decir, por que tampoco diría nada acertado ni bueno.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con esa frase. Los egipcios consideraban al sol como un dios, algo mágico, Y de mágico no tiene nada. 

 Que por ignorancia u otro menester consideres algo mágico no lo convierte en algo mágico per se. Que se lo digan a la powerbalance.

 La magia desde un punto de vista artístico, que es de la que hablamos aquí, es algo distinto; requiere de una intención mágica y de una recepción como tal y han de darse la comunión de las dos.

 Como el arte en general vaya.

 En el caso de Dynamo hay una clara intención mágica y una recepción por parte de los espectadores de verlo como tal. Así que asunto resuelto. 

 Y a mi no me gusta nada, prefiero a Chris Angel que fue más original y éste le copia todo.

----------


## renard

Pues si,yo estoy de acuerdo con Trucado,la gente quiere entretenimiento y con Dynamo pues lo tienen,y tambien estoy de acuerdo con los que le consideran un mago del monton tirando a malo,y estoy de acurdo con vosotros porque es simple y llanamente la verdad,de echo cualquier profano podria comprobarlo si Dynamo tuviera un show en directo.Yo llevaria a un profano a ver a Juaquin Matas o Daortiz o cualquiera de estos,y despues le llevaria a ver a Dynamo.Esta claro que el profano veria una inmensa diferencia entre uno y el otro y comprobaria que todo lo que brilla no es oro.Pero aun asi a mi me gusta Dynamo no soy fan pero no me disgusta ya os digo que yo soy chico facil de seducir y si no que se lo pregunten a Javi Drama,un dia nos contrataron para hacer magia y despues de nosotros actuo un 3 mago el cual no dire el nombre,pues yo me lo pase como un enano y me gusto mucho,a Javi le parecio la peor actuacion que vio en su  vida.

----------


## Orioriol

Personalmente no me desagrada ver a Dynamo, creo que está bien que haga que de alguna manera se vuelva a poner de moda la magia, en el sentido que la gente está mucho más predispuesta a ver juegos por el rollo de "mira, es magia, como en la tele". A partir de aquí ya son gustos. Aún y así, creo que si eres espectador de un juego de Matas o Daortiz, como dice renard, te sientes inmerso en el efecto, participas totalmente. En cambio, con Dynamo es más un mira lo que hago y que guai soy. Que, a ver, todo tiene su momento... pero me parece que en close-up la gente siente mucho más la magia cuando la haces partícipe.

----------


## julioso

> .Yo llevaria a un profano a ver a Juaquin Matas o Daortiz o cualquiera de estos,y despues le llevaria a ver a Dynamo.Esta claro que el profano veria una inmensa diferencia entre uno y el otro y comprobaria que todo lo que brilla no es oro.


Ante eso decir que... por la magia que llevo estudiada y he estado bucando información sobre este tema... los magos españoles buscan de una forma más teórica crear la sensación de magia. Sin embargo los ingleses el estudio que tienen sobre ella es mas magia de mesa en mesa, tu ves cualquier 3fly de un ingles y es ra..ra..ra y listo.
Por ejemplo, como decía Ascanio, David Roth parece un robot, no deja sentir la magia.
No digo que la magia inglesa sea menos mágica o que sean malos pero podríamos decir que es una magia mas comercial. Y eso para tv funciona.
Un saludo

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Me gusta auto-citarme, más cuando pongo itálicas:
> 
> "...algo están haciendo bien, algo están haciendo excelentemente _para acaparar al público_, mientras nosotros nos sentamos a presumir que el DL lo podemos hacer mejor que todos los magos del mundo." 
> 
> No sé si esté claro que me refiero a un objetivo en específico. Si tu objetivo es uno en particular, juzga tú mismo si lo estás logrando, claro está que sólo tú tendrás esa respuesta. Pero en el caso de estos magos, su objetivo es vender, acaparar, avasallar al público, y (lo querramos o no) lo están logrando, ergo, están haciendo algo bien.
> 
> Por otra parte, y ocupándome de la falacia lógica que empleas al argumentar sobre algo que no dije, aclaro: Jamás he dicho que un mago sea mejor que otro por ninguna razón, ni que por ser famoso sea mejor un mago que otro, no confundas cosas, puedes leer de nuevo mi comentario, siempre que gustes, lo que dije, y parece que no ha hecho click, es que por alguna razón esos magos están ahí... hay que tratar de aprender de ellos lo POCO o MUCHO bueno que tengan, ya sea que nuestro objetivo sea o no el aplauso.
> 
> Y sí, algo está haciendo bien el equipo de producción de Justin Bieber, claro, están logrando SUS objetivos (vender). 
> ...


 A lo que me refería con mi comentario es que estos magos si triunfan es por la falta de cultura mágica de el publico, que no han visto nunca una magia en condiciones, respecto a lo de que nunca dijiste que un mago mas bien me lo pareció a mi por comentarios que hiciste me me sonaba a menosprecio a  los magos que como tu dices se dedica a escribir en frente de un teclado, comentarios como este : _no me está gustando mucho la actitud de "todos son malos, menos nosotros, que estamos en el foro y sabemos todo"_
que me sonaba un poco a que los magos que escriben en este foro son unos fracasados al lado de dynamo( de hecho por este foro se pasean de vez en cuando Kiko Pastur, Woody Aragon, Dani Daortiz, Juan Manuel Marcos y Pedro Bryce entre otros), pero quizá leí demasiado entre lineas.

----------


## Tereso

Me fui de manos con el botón enviar. Ofrezco disculpas contestatarias y revolucionarias.

ElMagoRodri, te había redactado una respuesta larga, espectacular y convincente, pero se fue al garete por que no me apaño bien con algunos botones del foro. En pocas palabras, te explicaba lo que sí quise decir y lo que no y que nada tiene que ver con los grandes magos y personas que hay en este foro, simplemente creo que es cuestión de un ajuste de actitud. Si quieres, le seguimos por mensaje privado, para no ensuciar el hilo.

Saludos editados.

----------


## Tereso

Duplicado ¬¬ soy un asno.

----------


## MrTrucado

Eidan, como que El Sol no es mágico, la energía del Sol, en forma de luz solar, soporta casi todas las formas de vida en la Tierra a través de la fotosíntesis, y conduce el clima de la Tierra y la meteorología, con eso ya hace más que otros dioses, si yo fuera egipcio también lo consideraría mi Dios,ja,ja
Lo que ocurre es que tu lo ves desde un punto de vista artistico, como bien dices, pero Dynamo no está haciendo magia para magos, ni busca la perfección escenica lo que busca es el efecto espectacular y directo, es un show televisivo, y en televisión lo que manda es la audiencia.
Y por desgracia, en España, entre los que me incluyo hay muy poca cultura mágica. Yo les hablo a mis amigos, a mi familía, a conocidos, de magos que nosotros como magos conocemos y que son grandes profesionales, que viven de esto con una gran trayectoria, y ellos ni siquiera han oido hablar de ellos. Entonces como quieres que ellos aprecien la magía desde el punto de vista artistico, ellos solo ven el efecto y "alucinan" es el mago que hace cosas imposibles!!!
Ahora bién, si al mismo profano que "alucina" con Dynamo lo llevas a ver un espectaculo de R.Lavand también "alucinará" y saldrá diciendo lo que hace ese hombre es magia y es impresionante, pero para el habrá visto magia en los dos casos.
Tema a parte sería si el mismo profano fuera a ver a Dynamo en un espectáculo en directo..... eso es tema a parte, primero tendría que verlo para tener una opinión.

----------


## Fredja

Esto cada vez mas se parece a quejarse porque a la gente le gusta mas el Don Simon de caja que un buen Rioja reserva. Pues habra gente para todo, digo yo, y no a todo el mundo le tiene ni que gustar ni tiene que tener cultura magica por mucho que a mi me parezca que Dynamo deja mucho que desear.

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Duplicado ¬¬ soy un asno.


No creo que haga faltan creo que ya tengo más claro a lo que te referías.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

UY me confundí citando el mensaje, en realidad quería citar este:



> Me fui de manos con el botón enviar. Ofrezco disculpas contestatarias y revolucionarias.
> 
> ElMagoRodri, te había redactado una respuesta larga, espectacular y convincente, pero se fue al garete por que no me apaño bien con algunos botones del foro. En pocas palabras, te explicaba lo que sí quise decir y lo que no y que nada tiene que ver con los grandes magos y personas que hay en este foro, simplemente creo que es cuestión de un ajuste de actitud. Si quieres, le seguimos por mensaje privado, para no ensuciar el hilo.
> 
> Saludos editados.

----------


## mago fran

Pues a mí dynamo no me gusta, es sólo un "mago" que está de moda y que hace magia comercial y de televisión algo que no tiene nada que ver con la magia en vivo y en directo. 

Un saludo!!

----------


## julioso

Ya veréis como ahora que hay un programa nuevo de magia se va a llenar el foro mucho mas de nuevos miembros.
¿paso cuando NxA?

----------


## elmoronta

> Ya veréis como ahora que hay un programa nuevo de magia se va a llenar el foro mucho mas de nuevos miembros.
> ¿paso cuando NxA?


Creo que tienes toda la razon Julioso, yo estos dias ya he estado notando que se esta viniendo mucha gente, pero seguro que pasa como muchos que han entrado una vez y a lo mejor no vuelven a usar la cuenta!

----------


## julioso

Sobre lo mismo jeje mirad hoy jueves, la de gente que se ha registrado en el foro en los ultimos 4 dias que empiezan nuevos porque les ha picado la magia xD
que no es malo eh pero me hace gracia. jeje

----------


## Ravenous

Pues mira, para qué veáis por qué es importante mantener la política de secretismo del foro.

----------


## Ravenous

Dynamo y la magia de Internet | Cultura | EL PAÍS

Un articulillo sobre el individuo en cuestión, lo falso que es hablando de su carrera, y lo irónico de que en la sección de cultura escriba un becario que, entre otras lindezas, escribe varita con b.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Es normal que a la mayoría de los foreros no nos guste Dynamo pero no esperéis que la gente que ve la tele un viernes a la noche  prefiera ver un tío sentado y con una baraja en la mano, por muy bueno que sea la presentación de sus juegos.

----------


## Inherent

> Es normal que a la mayoría de los foreros no nos guste Dynamo pero no esperéis que la gente que ve la tele un viernes a la noche  prefiera ver un tío sentado y con una baraja en la mano, por muy bueno que sea la presentación de sus juegos.


Un tío sentado y con la baraja en la mano.... ese era Dynamo el otro día en La 1 , cuando le tocó hacer algo en directo. Sobre la presentación comenté antes  :Wink1:

----------


## julioso

Muchos magos empezaron viendo a Tamaríz en la tele, pero eso si era sano xD

----------


## Iban

Pues qué queréis que os diga, cinco cosas:

- A nosotros no nos gusta Dynamo, pero Dynamo está arrasando. Algo mal tenemos en nuestro criterio (se llama pajearse leyendo las circulares de la EMM).
- Tiene una técnica pésima, así que no sé lo que le enseñaría su abuelo; imagino que a plantar nabos. Lo que pasa es que con el inglés de borono que tiene, lo más probable se que no lo entendiese bien.
- A éste en el colegio le han tenido que pegar palizas hasta no parar; porque yo, es que es verle, y me entran unas ganas... así, de gratis.
- Si no dices "watch", no sales en la tele?
- ¿Cómo demonios tenemos que interpretar la relación entre "España" y "tengo hambre"? Para mí que eso suena un poco ofensivo...

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues aun no es tan de moda porque aqui en México nunca lo había oido nombrar, si no es por el foro no entero de su existencia.

Ahora bien, viendo este hilo y otros que recientemente se han abierto sobre él, ayer me di a la tarea de investigar, buscar video y entonces pues ya podemos opinar de manera más o menos objetiva.

La magia española es única en el mundo, se distingue por su perfección, al menos así lo veo y creo que así se identifica la magia española en general, por ello es que yo me siento tan agusto en este foro, sin embargo, la magia en muchos otros países se caracteriza por otras cualidades, como lo explosivo, lo impactante, lo rápido, etc, etc, etc...

En general yo dividiría la magia en dos, la "cuidadosa" y la práctica, es en esta segunda categoría en donde entra la magia de este señor, no es que sea mala, es que no es cuidadosa, deja de lado presentación, atmosfera, hilo conductor, en fin, todo eso que tanto hemos charlado en el foro, se limita a hacer truco tras truco, apoyado por la postproducción, actores y solo Dios y ellos saben cuantas tomas para presentar el programa.

En conclusión, si es magia, si es buena pero no es "cuidadosa", busca simplemente vender y mantener un nivel de audiencia y eso hace y por ello podemos decir que cumple su cometido., ahora que desde el punto de vista ético, eso es otra cosa, para copiar, con ese presupuesto, cualquiera.




> ¿Cómo demonios tenemos que interpretar la relación entre "España" y "tengo hambre"? Para mí; que eso suena un poco ofensivo...


Tomalo como de quien viene y listo.

Saludos.

----------


## b12jose

Que grande Lalo..

----------


## Iban

Lalo, aquí en España envidiamos vuestra cultura (y no me refiero a los chichimecas. ;-) sino a vuestro nivel cultural). Creo que nos sobre-estimas: si pudieras ver qué es lo que triunfa en la tele, qué programas son los que copan las conversaciones de pasillo, te escandalizarías. Los perosnajes más famosos en España no son escritores, ni científicos, ni filósofos. Son personajillos que mastican chicle con la boca abierta, que no saben escribir más que en formato SMS, y que cuando se les hace el recuento de neuronas, se usa una única mano.

Siendo así, no es de extrañar que Dynamo y la "magia para encefalogramas básicos" sea la que triunfa. Cada vez me siento más como si viviera en la Arkansas profunda...

----------


## b12jose

Pues Iban que quieres que te diga, a mi a lo mejor es que me gusta más el término medio ... pero a veces, con tantas justificaciones, con tanta metáfora, con tanta ficción... creo que se nos va un poco la olla y me gusta ver algo de magia, sin tener que tirarme luego 19 días y 500 noches pensando... 

Eso no quiere decir que no me guste estudiar, que no me guste pensar sobre lo que hago... pero una cosa no quita la otra  :Wink1:  

En cuanto a los bocachanclas que comentas... pues si, tienes más razón que un santo... pero supongo que no todo el monte es orégano

----------


## Tereso

> Lalo, aquí en España envidiamos vuestra cultura (y no me refiero a los chichimecas. ;-) sino a vuestro nivel cultural). Creo que nos sobre-estimas: si pudieras ver qué es lo que triunfa en la tele, qué programas son los que copan las conversaciones de pasillo, te escandalizarías. Los perosnajes más famosos en España no son escritores, ni científicos, ni filósofos. Son personajillos que mastican chicle con la boca abierta, que no saben escribir más que en formato SMS, y que cuando se les hace el recuento de neuronas, se usa una única mano.
> 
> Siendo así, no es de extrañar que Dynamo y la "magia para encefalogramas básicos" sea la que triunfa. Cada vez me siento más como si viviera en la Arkansas profunda...


¿Qué hay con los chichimecas? Mi abuelo era chichimeca. * pelea *

No, bueno, Iban, acá en México siempre se tiene en alta estima todo lo relacionado con España, somos, por regla general, muy admiradores de la cultura española, sobre todo la música, que llega muy fuerte (Obvio, la relación de conquista-conquistado la seguimos llevando en el mejor de los sentidos) y seguimos compartiendo la gran herencia cultural que nos legaron (Idioma, costumbres, religiones, así como un largo etcétera). Supongo que estoy un tanto offtopic, pero sí, nos gusta mucho lo relacionado con la llamada "Madre Patria". 

A fin de cuentas, son nuestros "papases", y uno siempre admira a los papás.

¡Saludos!

(Lo del abuelo chichimeca no es broma, de por ahí venía el viejón)

----------


## lalogmagic

> Lalo, aquí en España envidiamos vuestra cultura (y no me refiero a los chichimecas. ;-) sino a vuestro nivel cultural). Creo que nos sobre-estimas: si pudieras ver qué es lo que triunfa en la tele, qué programas son los que copan las conversaciones de pasillo, te escandalizarías. Los perosnajes más famosos en España no son escritores, ni científicos, ni filósofos. Son personajillos que mastican chicle con la boca abierta, que no saben escribir más que en formato SMS, y que cuando se les hace el recuento de neuronas, se usa una única mano.
> 
> Siendo así, no es de extrañar que Dynamo y la "magia para encefalogramas básicos" sea la que triunfa. Cada vez me siento más como si viviera en la Arkansas profunda...


Es tan curioso, aquí a los Europeos en general los vemos con mucho mayor nivel cultural, eso que me dices si que me sorprende.

----------


## Iban

Ya que estamos de off-topic total, pues venga, cuesta abajo.

¿Bromeas? Vuestra riqueza en el uso de lenguaje nos avergüenza. Aquí no decimos tres palabras seguidas sin pegarle dos patadas al diccionario.

----------


## lalogmagic

Tratando de regresar el hilo a su curso, les recomiendo pasarse por aquí, se trató un tema más o menos similar:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f19/haci...ionismo-33653/

----------


## Iban

Estamos en la era del Fast Food. Y eso se aplica a todo...

----------


## Odran

> Estamos en la era del Fast Food. Y eso se aplica a todo...


sin duda tienes razon y eso se hace notar... pero pienso que en esta era de fast food, todos valoramos y disfrutamos con un buen "estracto de hembra de toro con dilucion torrefactaria", es decir, un "cafe con leche" pero la ostia de bien presentado! jajaja.
Creo que esto de Dynamo es una moda pasagera, y un filon que el tipo esta aprovechando (y bien que hace), pero en realidad muchas de las cosas que hace en el fondo la gente puede "explicarselo" mediante efectos especiales y "trucos de camara" (aunque no sepan bien que significa eso). Ven cosas alucinantes como cuando yo veia a Obi Wan kenobi usar"la fuerza"... flipaba, pero sabia que era pelicula. Cuando uno ve magia "de verdad"... simplemente no hay explicacion porque no es solo el efecto, la charla, la costruccion, el personaje del mago... se ha generado todo un mundo en el que nos ha sumergido y de pronto vemos magia de verdad...
Eso es incomparable a un fast food, y quiero pensar que de algun modo la gente se da cuenta y lo valora.
El otro dia me enfrente a un fan de Dynamo... y sin caminar sobre el Llobregat (que se podria porque es bastante espeso) lo deje flipado de verdad. Primero se reia, porque claro... es imposible que yo, un simple mortal vaya a hacerle sombra a Dymano... y sombra en verdad no le haria, pero si un eclipse porque abulto 3 veces mas...
Nada Iban, a seguir a lo nuestro... y si lo pillamos le metemos entre los dos jajaja, cada vez que lo veo me acuerdo de tus comentarios y me rio... Pobre chaval.

----------


## lalogmagic

Iban, mejor no lo pudiste haber dicho, la gente consume mucho Fast Food pero un buen restaurante o la mejor comida casera siempre estará muy por arriba, así que quienes sabemos comer bien, lo seguiremos haciendo y de vez en cuando iremos por comida rápida y quienes no tienen una buena dieta, segurán comiendo lo que les vendan.

Amen.

----------


## Inherent

Creo que el 'quid' de la cuestión, es que un espectador que ve un show de TV de magia cree que si estuviera ahí , en directo, vería y experimentaría exactamente lo mismo. Antes eso era bien cierto, cuando comenzaba "nada x aqui" unas letritas te ponían en situación diciendo que lo que se iba a ver no tenía ni cortes de cámara ni compinches. 

Y ahora la cosa cambia, por eso creo que no es honesta la propuesta de Dynamo. No es una ilusión que engañe a la gente, es gente que se ilusiona de mentira. No es una retransmisión sino una manipulación visual.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Me gusta la metáfora del fast food pero ahora poneros en la situación de una persona a la que no le gusta tanto la magia como a nosotros: llega un viernes a casa, cansado de trabajar y haciendo zapping ve en un canal a un tio con una baraja en la mano y contando una historia y en el otro canal ve a un tío andando sobre las aguas del támesis. ¿Con cual se queda?. A mi también me gusta la buena comida pero el problema es que a veces no hay tiempo ni paciencia para cocinar. Pues el mundo de la tele y la vida moderna es así: todo rápido y fácil. 
Y yo donde más lo veo es en la escuela. En general los niños prefieren el videojuego al libro y su vida es un frenesí:  algunos desayunan en el cole, luego del cole a extraescolares, a fútbol, a inglés... Fomentamos la hiperactividad en los niños y así no podemos pretender que disfruten de la tranquilidad de escuchar una buena historia o ver a un buen mago.

----------


## fran fortuna

La Virgen, cuantas cosas estoy entendiendo en este hilo (y eso que parecía de chichinabo, al principio).
Odran, me temo que abultar más que Dynamo no es un gran mérito...mi novia mide 1'53 y estoy seguro que abulta más que él (vamos, que con todo el respeto es muchacho es bastante alfeñique).
Lalo, eres el sensatismo en persona, Newfound Respect.

Yo soy de cocido de madre, llamadme sentimental. Desde luego la magia española es brillante, construcción bien, ejecución bien...bliblubla cosas que ya se han repetido hasta la saciedad y que son ciertas, pero ¿la magia española funciona en la tele?¿hay un cambio de lenguaje entre hacer magia en vivo y hacerla ante las cámaras?¿debería haberlo?¿qué es lo que funciona en el programa de Dynamo?
No se, yo creo que ya estamos pasando a comparar churras con merinas. Y diré con franqueza que no se si Dynamo es mejor o peor, pero desde luego su programa SI que está pensado para la tele, y la magia que hace está pensada para la tele.
Será peor mago y con diferencia que muchos otros, pero en cómo construir un programa de televisión lleva ventaja. Todo esto lo digo desde la ignorancia, así que podeis llamarme loco y descarriado.

Ojo, no defiendo a Dynamo, pero si que es cierto que sea o no bueno, si que hace un programa que tiene un aire de modernidad (que en su momento tuvo Blaine, que en su momento tuvo Copperfiel, que incluso en su momento tuvo Houdini). Y es esto lo que a mi parecer lo hace interesante (que no bueno), cuidado!, que estas palabras son chungas, porque cabe la remota posibilidad de que este chaval comprenda mejor al público actual que muchos magos mejores pero más clásicos...pensadlo...
y ahora escandalizaos por lo que he escrito.

P.D. Caballeros, sólo algunos españoles valoramos la cultura mexicana (y otras muchas y sobretodo cuando conocemos a alguien de el país en cuestión), pero la gran mayoría desprecia la cultura mexicana...argentina...chilena...ecuatoriana...sla  vadoreña...costarriquense...inglesa...francesa...  rusa...surcoreana...guineana, pero sobre todo la gran mayoría de españoles desprecia la cultura española.

----------


## lalogmagic

Fran, en que buen concepto me tienes, muchas gracias ya quisiera yo ser en verdad sensato. 

;–)

----------


## Prendes

> En general yo dividiría la magia en dos, la "cuidadosa" y la práctica, es en esta segunda categoría en donde entra la magia de este señor, no es que sea mala, es que no es cuidadosa, deja de lado presentación, atmosfera, hilo conductor


Acepto que deje de lado la presentación, la atmósfera, el hilo conductor y demás cosas, porque sé que no es lo que busca la gente un viernes por la noche cuando zappea al llegar cansado de trabajar. Igual que yo mismo, en ciertas ocasiones, he hecho magia sin atmósfera ni leches, por el mismo motivo, porque no era lo adecuado para ese momento.
Pero macho, haz bien la técnica, que eso sí que es fundamental fundamental. Nunca me imagine que alguien que hiciese como él un falso depósito (por ejemplo) puediese hacer magia a amigos, menos aún tener un programa en la tele!

----------


## sann

Coinquisto "coincido" contigo totalmente, hasta hace un par de noche no  me puse a ver a este chico, y que grandioso chasco, mas que nada porque  por aqui he leido, comparaciones con el con Criss Angel, y aunque no  comparto el gusto la magia de Criss en la mayoria de los casos, me  parece una magia singular y lo veo, y luego veo aqui al colega y puf..  que fiasco, tengo que admitir que hay efectos que no estan mal, y otros  que tengo recogiendo polvo en el fodo de armario, pero tio, ¿ni un  maldito falso deposito en condiciones? osea que el colea se tenga que  colcar la moneda con las 2 manos practicamente en la posicion para  realizarlo, me partia el culo de verdad..
Lo mejor de todo es lo de  piensa una carta, una cancion, o sacarle la letra de la mente a una  cantante antes siquiera de compartirla sin nadie.
AAh si... tengo una  piedra con mas personalidad que el, dios todo son los tipicos  topicos,,, mi abuelo me enseño... la magia es mi vida, te enseña como  practica con las cartas para hacerte una mierda de intento de floritura   :117: .
Pero ahi esta el tio! y me cambiaba por el, bueno por el no  porque es feillo, me cambiaba por su fama y su dinero, ya tiene el  renombre ahora que se dedique a aprender magia, o almenos a hablar con  la gente.

En cuanto a la frase del FAST FOOD, es cierto que es lo  que se lleva ahora. PERO! Hasta unas patatas fritas del mac, sin  sal,por muy fast food que sean siguen estando sosas, y a este tio le  falta muuuucha sal.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola a todos!!

Esta es mi primera participación en un tema y la verdad es que me impulsa a escribir porque me gustaria dar mi humilde opinión desde mi inexperto punto de vista mágico.
Personalmente,a mi no termina de llegarme Dynamo porque creo que aveces se pasa de la raya(ojo,bajo mi punto de vista)con ciertos efectos que realiza.Por ejemplo:levitar rodeado de personas y a total descubierto deja bastante evidencia de que esas personas estan contratadas y por tanto a mi me destruye toda sensación mágica que me haya podido producir con algun efecto anterior.No voy a negar que he seguido el programa para ver que efectos hace este chico,pero realmente decir lo que se dice decir...no me dice mucho!!Es comprensible que si algun dia coges un baraja y un par de monedas y sales a la calle a hacerle un par de juegos a la gente no es muy lógico que te acerques a gente que van al trabajo y a sus obligaciones diarias y los enttretengas con un juego de seis minutos.Pero para mi forma de verlo,si ese juego no tiene una buena construcción dramática y una buena interpretación por parte del actuante,a mi no me va llegar emocionalmente seguro,como mucho se me plantea en mi intelecto como un puzle y nada sensación de lo imposible.Creo que ese es el problema de este chico y queda muy demostrado en el video que anteriormente an puesto aqui(que por cierto,creo que ese video habla muchos mas allá de su técnica)demuestra como bien dijeron también con anteriormente"este pez fuera de su agua no sabe nadar"solo hay que recoger la información que da las reacciones de los espectadores alli presentes...inexpresividad total en la mayor parte del tiempo,ninguna muestra de asombro.Creo que los efectos que realizó son acojonantes,pero en manos de otro mago seguro!!Creo que a los que estaban allí presentes solo consiguió plantearle un rompecabezas a sus intelectos,para nada abordarselo,atravesarlo y llegar a sus emociones...
En cuanto al tipo de magia que hace en su programa:con poca práctica,cara dura,algunos conocimientos

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola a todos!!

Esta es mi primera participación en un tema y la verdad es que me impulsa a escribir porque me gustaria dar mi humilde opinión desde mi inexperto punto de vista mágico.
Personalmente,a mi no termina de llegarme Dynamo porque creo que aveces se pasa de la raya(ojo,bajo mi punto de vista)con ciertos efectos que realiza.Por ejemplo:levitar rodeado de personas y a total descubierto deja bastante evidencia de que esas personas estan contratadas y por tanto a mi me destruye toda sensación mágica que me haya podido producir con algun efecto anterior.No voy a negar que he seguido el programa para ver que efectos hace este chico,pero realmente decir lo que se dice decir...no me dice mucho!!Es comprensible que si algun dia coges un baraja y un par de monedas y sales a la calle a hacerle un par de juegos a la gente no es muy lógico que te acerques a gente que van al trabajo y a sus obligaciones diarias y los enttretengas con un juego de seis minutos.Pero para mi forma de verlo,si ese juego no tiene una buena construcción dramática y una buena interpretación por parte del actuante,a mi no me va llegar emocionalmente seguro,como mucho se me plantea en mi intelecto como un puzle y nada sensación de lo imposible.Creo que ese es el problema de este chico y queda muy demostrado en el video que anteriormente an puesto aqui(que por cierto,creo que ese video habla muchos mas allá de su técnica)demuestra como bien dijeron también con anteriormente"este pez fuera de su agua no sabe nadar"solo hay que recoger la información que da las reacciones de los espectadores alli presentes...inexpresividad total en la mayor parte del tiempo,ninguna muestra de asombro.Creo que los efectos que realizó son acojonantes,pero en manos de otro mago seguro!!Creo que a los que estaban allí presentes solo consiguió plantearle un rompecabezas a sus intelectos,para nada abordarselo,atravesarlo y llegar a sus emociones...
En cuanto al tipo de magia que hace en su programa:con poca práctica,cara dura,algunos conocimientos,poco tiempo de ensayo y dinero se llega a hacer un programa como ese.Mas que "Dynamo el mago"yo lo llamaria"Dynamo,el hombre que hace de mago"


Un gran saludo!!

----------


## Fredja

Aminoliquid,

Es justamente lo mismo que me pasa a mi. No lo podria haber dicho mejor :-)

Ah, y bienvenido al foro :-)

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aminoliquid

Muchas gracias Fredja!!

Es mi humilde opinión y digamos que una opinión mas cercana de espectador que de mago,ya que aun no tengo la mente transformada como para verlo desde el punto de vista màgico(y espero conservar esta capacidad por mucho tiempo)

Muchas gracias de nuevo!!

----------


## Ayy

A mi me parece el nuevo Chris Angel, o el nuevo David Blain. El problema, es que este chico tiene toda la pinta de estar ahi puesto
por el Reino Unido, para hacer publicidad de Inglaterra, y en especial de Londres.
Es un mago (no digo que no lo sea) que tira mas de talonario, que de talento, aunque talento tiene bastante.

En cuanto a lo dicho arriba de que son juegos sin estructura, solo efectos "rompecabezas" o "puzles" solo decir que la
magia callejera es así, puedes darle una historia si quieres, o una excusa, pero LA MAYORIA de juegos para Street Magic
son simplemente eso, juegos. No son rutinas  :Wink1: 


P.D: a mi el programa de Dynamo me gusta, lo que pasa que hace tantos efectos que ha hecho mas gente antes en programas
similares, que me fastidia que se lleve un merito que no se merece. (en cuanto a la gente que ha hecho esos efectos, vease los dos
antes nombrados, los T.H.E.M ... )

----------


## Rubiolus

A mi me parece un carapalo...no se si será un buen o mal mago, de eso vosotros sabeis más que yo......pero tiene menos vidilla que un pez del Mar Muerto  :001 302:

----------


## jbarrena

MI opinión  sobre este chico es que no transmite nada, no genera ( al menos a mi) esa sensación que genera la magia, creo que es un tanto inexpresivo y como comentáis en algunos de los juegos el público o están contratados o se fueron sabiendo algo más. Y ya de paso hablo del mentalista que viene después de Dymamo; más de lo mismo, tiran demasiado de compinches. Es mi opinión.

----------


## Rubiolus

Hay un efecto que vi el otro día que se me antoja imposible...y es ese que le dice a alguien que piense en uno de los contactos de su agenda del móvil...y de repente va y le llama ese contacto...¿WTF?....¿es eso posible?

----------


## Ravenous

Si. Hay dos opciones, o tienes al tío al lado, o te han hackeado el teléfono.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Sobre el mentalista que sale despues de dynamo....

Ahí tengo yo serias dudas,el por que??
Hace pocas semanas vi un espectáculo de un mago Malagueño y lo conocí.El caso es que este hombre realizaba un espectáculo basado en un 80%  de mentalismo y el 20% restante en juegos de escena.Hizo algunos efectos que eran iguales a este hombre que mencionamos"Keith Barrie"creo que se llama y escribe asi.Eran efectos de sacarle números,palabras e incluso imágenes a la gente de sus cabezas.Habia cosas totalmente desconcertantes e imposibles!!El caso es que puedo asegurar que ninguna de las treinta personas que salieron al escenario estaban compinchadas,mas que nada porque yo conocia a unos pocos de ellos.

Y yo pregunto a la gente que entiende realmente de la materia:¿Tan efectivo es el método de este hombre?yo salí aquella noche del teatro con la sensación de que si.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Yo no conocía al tal Keith Barry, pero vi éste capítulo de su programa y no me creo nada.  :O15: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7l3QhxXC94

----------


## Fredja

> A mi me parece un carapalo...no se si será un buen o mal mago, de eso vosotros sabeis más que yo......pero tiene menos vidilla que un pez del Mar Muerto


Amen, hermano!!! Yo le llamo el "paloscoba", es tan estirado que parece que se haya tragado el palo de la fregona. 

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubiolus

Es más soso que un yogurt de agua y algunos efectos más sospechosos que la relación entre Batman y Robin.......cuñaoooooo

----------


## fran fortuna

Hola amigüitos del destripe.

Anteayer llegué de la verde tierra de Logroño (lugar donde la gente practica la vieja religión de "el comerse a Cristo por los pies") y tuve ocasión de hacer unos jueguitos a unos amigos (unos jueguitos de esos chulos con cartas, fiu fiu, chasss), la cosa es que salió el temita Dynamo, y la impresión que me dieron es que la gente opina que hace cosas increíbles, pero que él mismo da como grima...básicamente es como un cadaver con ojitos chungos de mago haciendo cosas muy locas.

¿Es buen mago?¿Es mal mago?...no se, yo lo que creo es que lo que hacen...(HACEN, él y todo su equipo) lo hacen bien, y lo que hacen es un programa de televisión.

Ahora os diré, lo que sí que fue magia fue la media hora que me pasé explicándole a una amiga como hace sus trucos...no sabéis lo difícil que llega a ser explicar que para andar sobre una pared tienes que hacer creer a la pared que es el suelo, o que para atravesar un cristal tienes que hacer que el cristal olvide que es sólido...y no hablemos de andar sobre el Tamesis y la teoría Universal de que los magos pueden andar sobre el agua porque pesan menos que un pato...

----------


## Aminoliquid

A mi me ocurrió algo parecido tambirn los otros dias...y es que estube de reunión familiar y salió tambien el tema"Dynamo"...aluciné con la visión que tenian algunos familiares sobre el y lo que hacia.Sobre todo lo que mas le llamaban la atención eran las mega ultra "grandes ilusiones imposibles"como andar por el Támesis,volar en una discoteca por encima de las cabezas de los espectadores,desaparecer a la vista de todo el mundo en un centro comercial,atravesar un cristal cubierto por una gavaldina y por el lado opuesto a lo que se ocultaba todo el mundo veia lo que sucedia...en fin!!y yo en mi interior mientras escuchaba todas esas proezas de Dynamo relatadas con gran euforia y entusiasmo por parte de mis familiares,meditava varias cuestiones...habrian visto ellos a algun mago de los nuestros en accion??por ejemplo a Dani Daortiz,Luis Piedrahita...que pasaria si Dynamo realizara una sesion de magia en directo para nosotros,se nos quedaria las caras igual que a los presentadores de tve cuando estubo alli??
Yo creo que lo que mas le resalta es el prestigio que tiene inflado a base de publicidad y mas publicidad...

P.D.:a mi me recuerda cuando habla en el tono de voz un poco,al pobre de Michael Jackson cuando hablaba en entrevistas.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Leo Alexandersson

Puede que despues de este post me adjudiqueis el titulo de troll, pero no me importa.
Me sorprende que critiqueis a un mago por ser comercial cuando su carrera es tan valida como la de cualquiera.
Empezo, maduro y se convirtió en una estrella sabiendo que caminos tomar. En mi opinión ha sabido hacer las cosas bien, promocionarse y eso le a hecho lo que es. Criticais su vida privada sin saber de ella. Me molesta por que me da autentica *verguenza* que el maximo referente en cuanto a foros de magia en España sea un website lleno de egocentrismo, envidia, y poca humildad. Voy a seros honesto, he tenido la ocasion de conocer a otros magos fuera de este lugar y nunca me encontre con tan pobre intento de muestra de superioridad como he leido en muchos de vos.
La magia es para disfrutarla, no para ver quien mola mas como en el patio de la  eso.

----------


## Inherent

Pero eso es mezclar churras con merinas.
No voy a ser yo el que diga que el mundo de la magia desgraciadamente acoge a egocéntricos y gente con poca ética personal y profesional, faltaría más.

Lo que estamos defendiendo muchos en este tema concreto es hacer las cosas con rigor, cultura y buen hacer. Vamos, que si cualquier día (no creo que pase) Dani Daortiz se convierte en una estrella mediática aplaudo con todas las partes de mi cuerpo que pueda. No es un tema de envidia, si veo que un mago creativo, experto, culto, se convierte en superestrella yo contento de la vida y se lo recomendaré a todo mundo. 

Intuyo que aprecias y seguramente eres fan de Dynamo, pero creo que tenemos razones de peso para realizar críticas de su show.

----------


## Fredja

> Puede que despues de este post me adjudiqueis el titulo de troll, pero no me importa.
> Me sorprende que critiqueis a un mago por ser comercial cuando su carrera es tan valida como la de cualquiera.
> Empezo, maduro y se convirtió en una estrella sabiendo que caminos tomar. En mi opinión ha sabido hacer las cosas bien, promocionarse y eso le a hecho lo que es. Criticais su vida privada sin saber de ella. Me molesta por que me da autentica *verguenza* que el maximo referente en cuanto a foros de magia en España sea un website lleno de egocentrismo, envidia, y poca humildad. Voy a seros honesto, he tenido la ocasion de conocer a otros magos fuera de este lugar y nunca me encontre con tan pobre intento de muestra de superioridad como he leido en muchos de vos.
> La magia es para disfrutarla, no para ver quien mola mas como en el patio de la  eso.


Aquí nadie le critica por ser comercial, no te equivoques. Hay muchos magos mediáticos infinítamente mejores que él a nivel técnico y en cuanto a carisma y presentación ni te cuento  :Smile1:   El problema, y lo he dicho en otro hilo, es que no hay cultura mágica y la gente se traga todo lo que le den y no demanda calidad y ante esto cualquier mago mediocre se puede convertir en una estrella simplemente con una buena operación de marketing y unos cuantos trucos de cámara que escondan sus defectos.

Y en cuanto a lo que dices que este foro es elitista, yo estoy aquí precisamente por lo contrario  :Smile1:  Me he movido por bastantes foros anglosajones y ni punto de comparación, éste me ha recibido con los brazos abiertos y gracias a estar aquí he conocido gente estupenda que me ha ayudado en lo que ha hecho falta sin mirarme por encima del hombro por ser novata , El hecho de que no apreciemos segun que cosas no nos hace mejores que nadie, simplemente ejercemos el espíritu crítico porque en este mundillo, como en otros, no todo vale.

----------


## Yerark

A mi me gusta que vuelvan Shows como este a la televisión. Un show donde se presente algo mágico y no la clásica basura que realizan por television.
El problema se revela en la base y no en el contenido, y es que hoy en dia (Como en muchas ocasiones a lo largo de la historia de la magia) con dinero y un ingeniero decente puedes convertirte en un mago de renombre.
Dynamo no es un buen mago a mi parecer, tan solo un chico con "poderes".


Edito: Acabo de empezar a ver este video del que habla nuestro compañero




> Yo no conocía al tal Keith Barry, pero vi éste capítulo de su programa y no me creo nada. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7l3QhxXC94


Contestando a ello, deje de ver el video desde que lei el termino "Hacking mental", no me creo nada yo tampoco, quizas algo de la historia de la intro, pero nada más xD

----------


## JOTA

El "problema" de Dynamo es que los efectos son visualmente muy atractivos y eso a la gente le gusta. Tengo un montón de amigos que no paran de darme la tabarra con que si Dynamo esto y Dynamo lo otro. Yo les enseño este vídeo para que aprecien lo que es el arte de la magia:




Oye, y muchos dicen, ¡¡Wooow!! Sobran las palabras.

----------


## Ravenous

Hombre, la rutina es bonita, pero ni es casi para premio (casi, que por originalidad sí), ni la ejecución es buena (vamos, la ejecución está al nivel de Dynamo). Me parece increíble que tenga la moral de subir semejante video...
El FISM está cada vez peor

----------


## S. Alexander

> El "problema" de Dynamo es que los efectos son visualmente muy atractivos y eso a la gente le gusta. Tengo un montón de amigos que no paran de darme la tabarra con que si Dynamo esto y Dynamo lo otro. Yo les enseño este vídeo para que aprecien lo que es el arte de la magia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oye, y muchos dicen, ¡¡Wooow!! Sobran las palabras.


¿Y lo aprecian?...

----------


## JOTA

> Hombre, la rutina es bonita, pero ni es casi para premio (casi, que por originalidad sí), ni la ejecución es buena (vamos, la ejecución está al nivel de Dynamo). Me parece increíble que tenga la moral de subir semejante video...
> El FISM está cada vez peor


Ravenous, llega un momento en el que lo que valoras es ver algo diferente, y este hombre lo consigue. La técnica... siempre es mejorable y aquí no van los que ya son los mejores. Moral de subir el video? A mi me encanta, supongo que habrá otra gente que también le guste. 

Yo en cuanto a técnica, por desgracia, no le llego a la suela de los zapatos a ese que tu dices que deja mucho que desear, así que imagínate mi nivel...

----------


## JOTA

> ¿Y lo aprecian?...


Sí, muchos sí lo aprecian, les parece bonito e impactante  :Smile1:

----------


## Fredja

> Hombre, la rutina es bonita, pero ni es casi para premio (casi, que por originalidad sí), ni la ejecución es buena (vamos, la ejecución está al nivel de Dynamo). Me parece increíble que tenga la moral de subir semejante video...
> El FISM está cada vez peor


Por curiosidad, ¿sabe alguien como se puntúa y en virtud de qué? Me refiero a si hay un baremo de puntuación y penalizaciones o es a criterio subjetivo del que puntúa....

----------


## Ravenous

Tienes el reglamento en la página de la Secretaría permanente de congresos mágicos nacionales, en y el la página del FISM (pero ahí está en albionés).

----------


## ElMagoRodri

A mi esa rutina me parece muy original, la técnica... mejorable, pues me esperaba mucho más de un campeón del FISM, pero en lo que falla es en la construcción, todo es muy anárquico y sin sentido ni justificación alguna, y lo que hoy una vez de un miembro de este foro que yo creo que define perfectamente el porque no me gusta es que parece como si la técnica le llevase a el, y no el a la técnica.

----------


## Fredja

> Tienes el reglamento en la página de la Secretaría permanente de congresos mágicos nacionales, en y el la página del FISM (pero ahí está en albionés).


Gracias, por el idioma no es problema :-) 

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aminoliquid

A mi personalmente me parece muy bonita la idea,muy mágica!!
Sobre la técnica no podria opinar ya que por mi nivel hay cosas que se escapan a mis pocos conocimientos.
Y para no desviar mucho el tema,por ejemplo,este video me ha dejado mas sensación de magia que un capítulo entero de Dynamo.

Saludos!!

----------


## julioso

Me he enterado que hasta hace poco el que mandaba ahí era un italiano que daba el fism según sus intereses...
Decir tambien que no es del todo justo pues si no hay jurado español y va un español.. no va a ganar nunca y cosas como esas pasan bastante, estan permitidos 5 idiomas pero no estan equitativamente repartidos los jurados.

----------


## Fredja

Hombre, que no haya afinidades es complicado pero hay que lograr ser lo mas objetivo posible. Por eso preguntaba si se aplica un baremo o es a criterio...

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lalogmagic

Creo que hay un mensaje atorado, no me deja de aparecer este hilo en nuevos mensajes pero no veo ningun post nuevo.

----------


## JOTA

Es ver Dynamo y solo ver cosas preparadas. Ves esto y ves originalidad y técnica (será mejor o peor, pero técnica). A algunos, como ya he dicho, nos gusta porque no estamos en ese nivel.

----------


## MacRub

A mi el video me parece precioso, el efecto es muy original y mágico. Quizás se pueda perfeccionar más aún la técnica pero sin ninguna duda transmite mágia. 

Dynamo en cambio como dicen otros usuarios es un personaje sin chispa, no le pone emoción. Parece que hasta le de pereza hacer "magia"

----------


## rafa cama



----------


## Iban

A ver si nos centramos. Estamos comparando a un tío que vuela y anda sobre el agua, con otro que cambia el color de las cartas. Amos, no me j*das. El profano que prefiera las cartas es como para darle hasta que se haga mermelada.

----------


## renard

Ya pero andar en el agua y volar tambien lo puede hacer el señor de las cartas,Dynamo puede hacer lo que hace el señor de las cartas?A mi me gusta mas Manu Chao que Mozart esto no significa que Manu sea mejor musico que Mozart.A mi me mola Dynamo me parece un buen mago pero esta claro que los profanos que dicen que es el mejor del mundo estan muy equivocados y Dynamo no se merece tal honor.Es normal que los aficionados a la magia se pongan como una moto cuando escuchan a un profano decir que Dynamo es el numero uno cuando esta muy muy atras en la lista.

----------


## Iban

Que no, que no se trata de lo que un mago pueda o no pueda hacer, sino de lo que haga o no haga. Y uno juega con bombillas, y el otro atraviesa paredes. No es cuestión de en qué puesto se esté en el ranking de los más votados entre los magos en el congreso mundial de virtuosismo y erudicción, sino de quién es el más mágico para el público. Y me temo que Dynamo gana. Las cartas se intuyen explicables con habilidad; si desafías las leyes naturales, no hay habilidad que valga como explicación.

¿Quién dice que un mago es mejor que otro? ¿Los otros magos, o el público?

----------


## Marvel

> ¿Quién dice que un mago es mejor que otro? ¿Los otros magos, o el público?


Deberían poder otorgarse los dos títulos, aunque está claro que el mago que ve el público tiene más posibilidades en la segunda votación, que el mago desconocido.
Ahora bien, también habría que distinguir al mago televisivo, y al mago en directo. Así todos contentos.

Desde luego Dynamo, con todo lo que le rodea, consigue un potente efecto ilusorio frente al público, eso es innegable.

----------


## darkd

Bueno como soy nuevo reabro el debate un poco tarde, jeje, personalmente a mi el Dynamo este me parece aburrido hasta el extremo, su cara de ladrillo todo el programa, los actores que son patéticos, saltando y haciendo como si les hubiera tocado la lotería, en fin... personalmente no considero esto magia, si quiero ver efectos especiales me pongo la película de superman y veo a un tío volar y reventar edificios

----------


## Iban

Lo que vosotros queráis, pero si nos viene alguien diciendo "Oye, tú que eres mago, tío, el otro día vi uno en la tele que es buenísimo, hacía unas cosas...", estad seguros de que no os va a hablar de Dai Vernon, sino de Dynamo. Para el peatón común, Dynamo es la caña.

Asumamoslo.

----------


## arahan70

si soy un excelente acróbata, bailarín ágil, fuerte,  técnico excelente, guapo, me muevo con gracia y elegancia, mas no entro a una competencia de baile porque considero que no estoy a nivel, pero a la misma se inscribe Peter "la anguila", desinhibido total y poco más y gana el primer premio del concurso...soy mucho mejor bailarín que él indiscutiblemente, pero quien buscó y encontró la oportunidad fué él y no yo...si me dedico a decir que el es pésimo mientras se hacen virales sus videoclips en la red y lo contratan para darle clases de baile a celebridades y lo invitan a programas de tv y yo solo insisto diciendo que es pésimo y que hay mucho mejores que él, y sigue creciendo su fama, hinchada  por productores de programas de relleno y revistas de "artistas"...solo yo me veo mal.
 Y no lo defiendo, (hablo ya de Dynamo, no de Peter), aclaro...si ya estas ahí, tienes la responsabilidad de crecer en lo que haces y no dormirte en tus laureles, prepararte con los mejores y no solo que te consigan un buen guión, un artista invitado y san seacabó. Por parte del público, a ese sí lo defiendo, eso es lo que hay y no saben que exista otro. No están obligados a tener cultura mágica y si eso es lo único que llega a ellos. ¡Argh! ¡hasta aquí con este mugre celular que quiere decidir lo que digo y cómo lo debo escribir!

----------


## fran fortuna

Porcristo! ¿Pero aún le estamos dando vueltas a este hilo?

----------


## Iban

Minuto 0:16 - 0:20.

Para que veáis que lo que piensa la gente no es lo que pensamos nosotros. Y lo que cuenta no es precisamente nuestra opinión...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5GHF9x1Lw

----------


## Iban

Minuto 0:16 - 0:20.

Para que veáis que lo que piensa la gente no es lo que pensamos nosotros. Y lo que cuenta no es precisamente nuestra opinión...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5GHF9x1Lw

----------


## arahan70

siento eso último, aparato nuevo de teléfono con funciones diferentes al anterior y para colmo se dañaron algunas funciones por mojarse. Mi mensaje anterior me llevó casi media hora. No fué una buena semana...Al tema, de lo que se trata es que él esta exponiendo lo que hace, masivamente (quizás sin que quienes lo dirigen se preocupen mucho por la calidad del producto, más que de que llegue a mayor cantidad de gente) y lo están logrando. ¿Y yo? yo no me animo a subir un clip ante ustedes para que critiquen mi desempeño en la magia...pero tengo mejores técnicas que él con cartas, visto mejor que él, manipulo mejor que él las monedas, pañuelos, y demás, yo también tengo ojos azules...si. Pero no estoy ahí donde él está. ¿Porqué mejor no hacemos en jugar de decir? En este foro hay gente que WOW! si la viéramos en tv, sería un trancazo a las neuronas. Pero no están ahí...y aquél si,pues.

----------


## arahan70

Y sí, no pensamos igual porque no conocemos lo mismo, simplemente. 
Muy bueno el vídeo, por cierto.
 Fran, estuve fuera un tiempo, sorry.

----------


## Marvel

Es posible que algo que también le funciona es el personaje, que por alguna razón le resulte más interesante al público que otros.

Ultimamente están pasando más magos por la televisión, con sus diferentes programas, pero casi sin pena ni gloria.

----------


## fran fortuna

No te preocupes Arahan, sólo pretendía bufonear. Sí que creo que esta conversación está dejando de ser fructífera (si lo fue alguna vez, en algún planeta). Ya os he dicho a muchos que vengo del mundo del cómic, y he visto el efecto dynamo varias veces en autores, escritores, dibujantes... Este tipo de fama no se sostiene sin un trabajo diario que lo apoye, lo he visto mil veces, puedo jurarlo sobre lo más sagrado que conozco (la tortilla de patatas de mi madre). Lo que haga Dynamo, como sea, que coma los domingos, ninguno lo sabemos, lo que sí os puedo asegurar es que como no siga currando todos los días como un bestia, su fama se disolvera como...como...como lágrimas en la lluvia, o como gorilas en la niebla, no se, lo que veais mas gráfico...

----------


## mayico

Como ya está sucediendo, o no se ha puesto de moda ahora el mago POP.?? En unos meses nadie recordará el nombre de ninguno de los dos. Y se quedarán, con Tamariz, blass y el de la "torrifel"

----------


## Marvel

Mmmm, ¿el mago Pop se ha puesto de moda? Es que no he visto hablar de él más que por aquí.
También es verdad que ultimamente tampoco se habla de Dynamo (cierto es que su última temporada era bastante más aburrida).
Por cierto, en cuanto a lo que decía antes, sobre la cantidad de programas de magia que han ido apareciendo ultimamente... ¿no les habrá abierto la puerta nuestro delgadito inglés? Han visto que ha tenido su éxito, y han empezado a probar si habían encontrado el nuevo filón (y me temo que se han estrellado).

No se habla nada del increible Goodwin, quizás porque hacía que sus habilidades fueran creibles.

----------


## ilusionao

Últimamente sale siempre diciendo que su próximo juego será la ilusión de volar de Copperfield. Gana fama en los teatros sobretodo.

----------

